# Nephrurus levis vs Nephrurus amyae



## Laghairt (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all,

I recently got my first gecko (a Nephrurus levis) and am thinking of getting more. I'm being drawn to the Nephrurus amyae and was just wondering how they're different from the levis'. I know the basics like the fact they get much larger etc but I was more interested in their personality traits. I know that it depends on the individual what are the generalisations that can be applied to amyae?

I would love for my levis to come out more when it's light but am resigned to the fact that won't happen. Arethe amyae less secretive etc?

Thanks


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 13, 2011)

while i havent kept Levis, i really love my amyae,...

Amyae do sleep during the day, i provide heaps of hides and 3 of the 4 use them, theres generally 1 visible throughout the day, but not active.

ive found them really easy to keep, great to handle (i do take them out twice a week to sit on my hand and have a good drink so thats probably why theyre so calm)

if you want a gecko thats out during the day have u thought about goldentails? theyre absolutely stunning, awesome hunters and again, really easy to keep,...


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey Brendan,

Although we have chatted in PM i thought id add here too.

My Levis are gorgeous, small and cute. All of mine handle very well and most eat from a pair of tongs.

My Amyae however are my favourites! They look so prehistoric, the way they walk they look almost spider like. Long limbs with toes that make a star shape. They have an intelligence about them, compared to the Levis who clearly don't have much going on upstairs lol. The Amyae are more aware of their surroundings. My 5 are all used to being handled. They mainly sleep during the day under cover, although as Chris1 said, sometimes there will be some curled up in the corner.


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 13, 2011)

how do you guys go with housing a few gex together? Dominance problems or bullying?


----------



## Laghairt (Jan 13, 2011)

OK thanks Jay & Chris. So basically amyae are larger, more intelligent and more robust than a levis but still very nocturnal. I love the levis and definitely want to expand my gecko collection. The large size of the amyae is very appealing.


----------



## Jk888 (Jan 13, 2011)

well i havent noticed any dominance problems with my geckos ive housed trios with no bullying problems 
however the bigger female will always scare off the smaller female a bit but thats only expected,

---------- Post added 13-Jan-11 at 09:11 AM ----------




anouc said:


> OK thanks Jay & Chris. So basically amyae are larger, more intelligent and more robust than a levis but still very nocturnal. I love the levis and definitely want to expand my gecko collection. The large size of the amyae is very appealing.


 
well are you more interested in size or colour if size is your preferred choice then amyae is defiantly your choice


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 13, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> how do you guys go with housing a few gex together? Dominance problems or bullying?



When i housed Levis together i definitely experienced dominance and bullying, tot he point where animals stop eating! I now house all my Levis individually.

My Amyae, i have and adult pair housed together, and a yearling trio. I have not experienced any problems in dominance with the Amyae. All eat the same amounts of food and all are fat and plump.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 13, 2011)

re dominance, i have 2 pairs housed together, i was expecting to have to seperate the boys at some point, but so far so good. all 4 are fat and happy.


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 13, 2011)

thats interesting. What size enclosure do you keep your pairs in? and chris1 what about your 4? what size enclosure?


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 13, 2011)

currently 4x2x2, down from 5x2x2, but ive just had a new double decker enclosure specially made for them which is 4x2x3(h), joined by a ramp so each section wil be 4x2x1.5.


----------



## Laghairt (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes size is a factor when it comes to geckos, as is the fact that amyae are terrestrial. I've heard that the aboreal species can be very messy and its far easier to keep a terrestrial setup clean and hygenic. 

As for colour I think some of the amaye look fantastic so that's not an issue.



jk888 said:


> well i havent noticed any dominance problems with my geckos ive housed trios with no bullying problems
> however the bigger female will always scare off the smaller female a bit but thats only expected,
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-Jan-11 at 09:11 AM ----------
> ...


----------



## bluewater (Jan 13, 2011)

Im looking into Amyae as well, set up a 90x45cm enclosure with red desert sand substrate and heatmat under a third will add a water dish and a few hides, will this comfortably house a trio?


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 13, 2011)

bluewater said:


> Im looking into Amyae as well, set up a 90x45cm enclosure with red desert sand substrate and heatmat under a third will add a water dish and a few hides, will this comfortably house a trio?


 
My trio are housed in 90x60cm. They have plenty of space and they are doing really well. I have 4 hides for them to choose from, altho only 2 are used.


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 13, 2011)

with your trio are they all female or is there one male and 2 girls?
Whats the better mix?


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have one adult pair housed together. The trio are 1 male and 2 females.


----------



## bluewater (Jan 13, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I have one adult pair housed together. The trio are 1 male and 2 females.


 
Does the one male get the job done with both females?

What Is the max temp you run ?


----------



## raged (Jan 13, 2011)

One male can service many females in a season. Max temp. i set mine at is 30C-31C


----------

